# Light



## Karp60 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I am struggling a bit with adjusting the right amount of shading, is there a device that could measure the amount of light in lux? Thanks.


----------



## Lucienne (Oct 15, 2021)

You can use a smartphone app, although some say it's inaccurate. However, I am inclined to believe his testimony and do not strive for filigree accuracy in this.


----------



## eds (Oct 15, 2021)

I've used a smartphone app (called Lux) and it seems to be fairly useful at comparing light levels even if the actual measurements aren't really accurate (I have no trusted device to compare them too).


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 15, 2021)

eds said:


> I've used a smartphone app (called Lux) and it seems to be fairly useful at comparing light levels even if the actual measurements aren't really accurate (I have no trusted device to compare them too).


Thanks


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 15, 2021)

eds said:


> I've used a smartphone app (called Lux) and it seems to be fairly useful at comparing light levels even if the actual measurements aren't really accurate (I have no trusted device to compare them too).


Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2021)

what is the problem?


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 15, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> what is the problem?


Well I would like to create optimal conditions and I am not sure if 75%shadecloth is either too much or just right. I have recently moved from Tassie to NE Victoria and my greenhouse down in Tas was in a bit different position, we had mature trees providing some natural shade, here it is more open and I also have 10 mm polycarb greenhouse which I did not have in Tas.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

I think visiting other greenhouse owners in the area and compare what type of plants do well under how much shading.
You can get a good idea that way I believe? 
Also, since the sun is intense, you want to start with somewhat heavy shading and go brighter if necessary. 
Depending on what you have, 75% should be enough light for just about any orchids. Perhaps too much for things like Paphiopedilum unless you have Paphiopedilum that prefer high light.


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 24, 2022)

eds said:


> I've used a smartphone app (called Lux) and it seems to be fairly useful at comparing light levels even if the actual measurements aren't really accurate (I have no trusted device to compare them too).


The lux app is solid. It takes nearly the exact same readings as my light meter specific device LX1330B from Dr. Meter. That meter isn't the highest quality of a meter one can get but 75% of users give it 5 stars and there are over 2,000 reviews.


----------



## terryros (Feb 25, 2022)

If you are younger with a modest sized collection and don’t have spare cash, the suggestions above work. You have years to figure things out. If you are older with a larger collection, you don’t have so much time and a lost year or two with incorrect light intensity is a big loss. For about $500 you can get much closer to the truth with the Apogee MQ 500 full spectrum quantum meter that measures light intensity (micro moles/meter squared/sec of photons) within the PAR range of light. We are getting much closer to knowing what level of light is needed for low, intermediate, and higher light intensity plants.


----------



## gego (Feb 25, 2022)

terryros said:


> If you are younger with a modest sized collection and don’t have spare cash, the suggestions above work. You have years to figure things out. If you are older with a larger collection, you don’t have so much time and a lost year or two with incorrect light intensity is a big loss. For about $500 you can get much closer to the truth with the Apogee MQ 500 full spectrum quantum meter that measures light intensity (micro moles/meter squared/sec of photons) within the PAR range of light. We are getting much closer to knowing what level of light is needed for low, intermediate, and higher light intensity plants.


Hi Terryros,
There is an app called PPFD meter for free. It is easy to download. If one has good sensor in your camera, this seems to work as reference.
Maybe to those who have good meters , if possible can you guys compare the reading of this app to your precision meters? How off could it gets?
It might help those like me with small collections.
Thank you.


----------



## terryros (Feb 25, 2022)

It looks like it is trying to measure PPFD in a filtered PAR range and lets you enter day length to calculate DLI. It is only available for an Android device so I can't get it and compare to the Apogee meter. The published recent information about PPFD and DLI (daily light integrals) with orchids has been with the Apogee meters. If someone could do a comparison with the PPFD Meter app and the full spectrum Apogee meter it would be very helpful.


----------

